# digital ac display



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i was wondering if the ac display is supposed to be back lite? mine is dark as hell at night i need to turn on my dome light to read it and its pissing me off, and also how do i go about changing a burnt out bulb behind my center gauges?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ah ha! I knew someone would need this. 

*AC and Heater Control*
Well first take out the bracket that holds your radio and AC and Heater controls on. That way you can access and unplug all the wires from the back of them.

Once you get it out take off the silver faceplate that is attached to the heater and AC controls. Once you get that off you'll see a white cover that holds all the buttons on. There will be 4 screws, 2 on top 2 on bottom, take them off. 

Once you have access to the back side of the panel you will see little plastic pieces with phillips screw driver heads on them. Unscrew the 1/4 counterclockwise and remove. Replace bulbs as needed *Nissan Part Number - 27613-01P10*


*Center Gauges*
To get to the center gauge lights, first remove all the stuff like I said in the previous write up and look below the gauges. You will see 2 screws that hold on a white plastic bracket. Remove them. Unplug the gauges the on the back of them you should see 2 black little circle assemblies like on the AC controls but without the head. Unscrew them 1/4 replace bulbs as needed.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok the buttons have light, but the actaul display itself doesn't (the very very middle area)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> ok the buttons have light, but the actaul display itself doesn't (the very very middle area)



And I just told you how to access the backlight...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

oh ok i thought that was for changing the button lights


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> oh ok i thought that was for changing the button lights



Once you get the panel you can change all 5. 3 for buttons 2 for backlight of screen.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

that looks sick, are the bulbs or LEDs, hehe time for some blue..... anyway i could change the color of the damn clock?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

All depends on what you want. I personally am going with a Black and Red scheme.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

mmm decisions decisions, blue on blue, or red on blue, my stereo buttons are red so i'm leaning that way, but eventually once i figure out how to change the color of the digidash i'm making that blue. any ideas on what you would do if u had a blue Z, and wanted to change interior colors


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> mmm decisions decisions, blue on blue, or red on blue, my stereo buttons are red so i'm leaning that way, but eventually once i figure out how to change the color of the digidash i'm making that blue. any ideas on what you would do if u had a blue Z, and wanted to change interior colors



check your PM... But if it were blue I'd go red.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok so i see the part number is 27613-01P10, does that come in one color, or any color, where could i get a colored verison of that part?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> ok so i see the part number is 27613-01P10, does that come in one color, or any color, where could i get a colored verison of that part?




I retrofitted lights LEDs from radioshack.

The bulb (stock OEM) is clear, but the little green boot goes over it.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

how did u retrofit them?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> how did u retrofit them?



It self explanitory. Obviously you haven't broken it open yet.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

no not yet, do the LEDs just interchange inside the connector? i don't know much bout individual LED instalations


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> no not yet, do the LEDs just interchange inside the connector? i don't know much bout individual LED instalations


if you can find 12V LEDs they are just a quick exchange if not. You'll have to add a resistor (forgot which one already and threw away the package)


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

if i don't have the resistor what would happen? and where does the resister go i need help asap i put the 12v leds in without a resistor, they worked for like 2 mintues, then nothing, now they occasaionally work, where do i wire the resistor?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> if i don't have the resistor what would happen? and where does the resister go i need help asap i put the 12v leds in without a resistor, they worked for like 2 mintues, then nothing, now they occasaionally work, where do i wire the resistor?


go with the 5.2V leds (i think theyre 5.2V) and ask the people at RS what kind of resistor you need to run to get a 12V down to a 5.2 (or whatever it is) and then just solder it to the LED itsself, but use the connection for the resistor instead of the LED.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> go with the 5.2V leds (i think theyre 5.2V) and ask the people at RS what kind of resistor you need to run to get a 12V down to a 5.2 (or whatever it is) and then just solder it to the LED itsself, but use the connection for the resistor instead of the LED.


but if i do that it won't fit into the housing for the led, do u wnat me to take a pic of what the setup looks like?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

would the physical size of the LEDs matter, i bought 5mm (all i could find), and the stocks look like 3mm?

on an off topic note that is kinda related - anyone know a way to seperate the colored backing thats attached to the faces of the center gauges?? i was looking at them and i want to put a white piece behind the black peice (black face, white dial). also what size are those bulbs for the center gauges? are they 194's?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> would the physical size of the LEDs matter, i bought 5mm (all i could find), and the stocks look like 3mm?
> 
> on an off topic note that is kinda related - anyone know a way to seperate the colored backing thats attached to the faces of the center gauges?? i was looking at them and i want to put a white piece behind the black peice (black face, white dial). also what size are those bulbs for the center gauges? are they 194's?



You can use larger ones just make sure the wires are long enough to go through the little assembly.


----------

